# Inspired by norson



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

I've been admiring norsons sticks for awhile and finally decided to try one myself. So here it is, my first ball topped stick! I know I have to refine my techniques but I don't think it's too bad for a first attempt. And a few shillelaghs I'm working on. Those at least I know how to make!


















Thanks norson! You're always an inspiration, for sticks and life in general!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice sticks, good work on the ball for a first timer, like the shillelaghs.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow! I just looked at the pictures and they're awful! Sorry, I'll try to take some better pix.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

nice work there Batakali.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

OK these ones are a bit better.












I need a real camera, the one on this Kindle just isn't cutting it!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words guys. I just had a good look at the stick and realized that almost everything I make turns out to be a club of some sort. I guess shillelaghs are kinda my thing. Oh well, do what you love and love what you do!


----------

